# Do you think he's improving?



## dianneS

I know its early, but I'm wondering if anyone can see any improvement in my rescue horse?  He's got a long way to go.  He had some skin issues hidden by his winter coat.  He still has bites and cuts that are healing.  His winter coat is shedding out in a strange way, but his summer coat is coming in and its dark red!  So does he look different?  He has lost a lot of shaggy winter coat already too.

His first day here (about two months ago).







Today:


----------



## DonnaBelle

Well, I don't know much about horses, but I can see an animal that was neglected, and now I see an animal someone is caring for.

I think it will take a while for him to come back but he is a beautiful guy, and I'm sure you'll get him taken care of.

About a year ago, there was a rescue of some horses North of Tulsa, and they were on the nightly news show.  Now they really look bad.  The other night was an update, and I would not have believed they were the same horses.

Thanks, Diane for doing what you are doing.

DonnaBelle


----------



## dianneS

I know that its really hard to tell by the pics and I'm probably expecting too much too soon, but I'm so anxious to get him back in shape!

I really can't wait for his summer coat to come in, that will make a huge difference in his appearance.  He probably won't gain much more weight.  He needs to build muscle.  I hope to find the right conditioning program to improve his topline developement.  I do realize that it takes at least a year to develop a good topline.  I just can't wait to get there!


----------



## that's*satyrical

I think it took a long time for him to get to looking that bad and it will probably take a while to get back to where he once was before he was neglected. It's great that he has a new home where he is well cared for though  There is a product by farnham called weight builder that I've used before it is a really good product. A lot of nutrients in a little scoop or 2 you add to the feed with good fats in it.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Glad you got him, and his red coat is nice!  Can you tell us how you're feeding him?


----------



## dianneS

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Glad you got him, and his red coat is nice!  Can you tell us how you're feeding him?


He is getting a low protein high fat pelleted feed, its Purina... I think its Horseman's edge??  To that I add ground flax seed,  BOSS, and he gets beet pulp shreds.  He gets a joint supplement daily, probios regularly, I've been worming him more frequently and he's had free choice hay in front of him 24/7.

The spring grass is now coming in, so hopefully that will help a lot too.  I'm thinking of switching him to a higher protein pellet soon since he really needs to start building muscle.


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Well, that sounds like a really good program to me! I fed high fats for awhile, and just like you said, we came to the point where we needed to switch to something more protein based!

Oh, and as far as him looking better, yes, (1) I can't see as many ribs, etc, and (2) he just looks happier and more attentive! In the first pics he just looks bored, kind of passive about the world, but in the others, his ears are up and he looks happy! Thanks for rescuing him!


----------



## dianneS

I'm glad that his ribs are less visible.  Especially considering that he has lost a lot of hair since that first pic.  Its hard to tell, but he really has shed out a lot of his winter coat already.

He was scared to death of everything when he first got here.  Beaten up by the horses in the pasture at his previous home, he was so timid that my pony and mini horse were bullying this 17.2hh guy!  It was pitiful.

Now he's content and found his place in the herd and doesn't take any guff from the little guys.  He and the pony run together now and play a lot, and its certainly for fun and he's not being chased and running in terror anymore!

I think he'll put on more weight just due to the simple fact that he's not a nervous wreck, burning off calories from anxiety and getting chased and kicked all the time.


----------



## currycomb

i had a mare given to me in november(a couple years ago now) she was twice as bad as your guy. almost dead actually. started her out on alfalfa cubes and beet pulp, soaked in warm water. she got a 5 gallon bucket of this 2X a day. by march, she was fat a slick. she shed out with no new hair to replace it for awhile, but it did finally grow in. (horses start their winter coat in august, and start their summer coat in feb or some where like that, so the poor nutrition when the hair should have started growing just didn't happen) the cubes and beet pulp is safe to feed large quantities, it is all roughage. you could add grain, possibly senior feed for a more rapid response. this mare was 15 1/2 hand tall, and quite broad across the back as she was a quarter horse, and old to boot


----------



## dianneS

That's good to know about the hair shedding.  This guy is shedding in places with no new hair to replace it as well.  Its coming in, but slowly.  This guy is 16 and will probably always look a bit on the thin side since he is a TB and a lighter boned, more refined horse too.

I think I am going to incorporate some senior pellets into his diet and some coat and hoof supplements, maybe weight builder too.  He really needs muscle now.  The farrier comes next week.  His hooves are in good shape but a bit on the dry and cracked side but nothing serious.  I've been putting him and my other TB mare in my goat pasture during the day lately.  The grass is better up there and lots of clover that the goats don't eat.   The horses beg to be put in that pasture!


----------



## catjac1975

eat-He really did not look all that bad when you got him-at least weight wise. His coat looks better. A horse can gain 50 lbs. in a snap. Great job!





			
				dianneS said:
			
		

> I know its early, but I'm wondering if anyone can see any improvement in my rescue horse?  He's got a long way to go.  He had some skin issues hidden by his winter coat.  He still has bites and cuts that are healing.  His winter coat is shedding out in a strange way, but his summer coat is coming in and its dark red!  So does he look different?  He has lost a lot of shaggy winter coat already too.
> 
> His first day here (about two months ago).
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_horses_091.jpg
> 
> 
> Today:
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_horses_166.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_horses_164.jpg
> 
> http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/uploads/888_horses_153.jpg


----------



## dianneS

I know that the big guy really needs muscle more so than weight these days.  I've added a 32% protein ration balancer that I top dress his feed with.

I had a recent discovery with him.  He's terribly difficult to properly fit a saddle to and he'll need his own custom saddle some day.  I want to wait until he muscles up more first.  However, its obvious that he's been a victim of very poor saddle fit in the past.  He's got major white hairs on his withers, plus he has a hunter's bump and you can plainly see the space between his last lumbar vertebrae and his sacrum   .  The deep dished out area behind his wither is most likely from a poor fitting saddle as well as the atrophied muscles along his spine.

I'm glad I have this extra piece of the puzzle now in order to get him into condition!  Making sure that he's comfortable under saddle and has full freedom of motion will certainly help a great deal when getting him back in shape.  Plus lots of equine massage will help too.  I just hope its not too late and some of the damage he's suffered can be reversed?


----------



## catjac1975

My vet said they put on the most weight from hay.





			
				dianneS said:
			
		

> That's good to know about the hair shedding.  This guy is shedding in places with no new hair to replace it as well.  Its coming in, but slowly.  This guy is 16 and will probably always look a bit on the thin side since he is a TB and a lighter boned, more refined horse too.
> 
> I think I am going to incorporate some senior pellets into his diet and some coat and hoof supplements, maybe weight builder too.  He really needs muscle now.  The farrier comes next week.  His hooves are in good shape but a bit on the dry and cracked side but nothing serious.  I've been putting him and my other TB mare in my goat pasture during the day lately.  The grass is better up there and lots of clover that the goats don't eat.   The horses beg to be put in that pasture!


----------



## dianneS

Here is a more recent pic of him.  I know I'm just being impatient.  I also wish that stinking winter coat would finish shedding out!  I'm sure he'll look a lot different with his sleek summer coat.  He's had the weirdest shed-out and skin issues.  If it isn't the cuts and scrapes and scabs he came with, its big patches of hair shedding out along with flaking, scaley skin leaving nearly bald patches before the new hair grows in!  Its so strange and his skin is so sensitive too.  I can't wait until this shedding process is over and his skin is healthy again.

I put him on a high protein ration balancer a few weeks ago too.


----------



## GLENMAR

Feed him lots of good hay.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

I know you originally said you're feeding him a low protein, high fat feed, and now you're doing a protein top dress. What percent protein does that come out to be for his feed?  I'd also consider adding in corn oil to his diet. It's good at putting on weight and also will be great for his skin issues.  What kind of hay is he getting?  Has it had an analysis done on it?  His coat looks better, but he's still thin.  I hate saying that, because I know you're working so hard on him, but I think he should be gaining a little more by now.  :/  You said you're deworming him more frequently too, but have you had a fecal done to see what kind of parasites he still may have?


----------



## that's*satyrical

He is looking a lot better now. His ribs are not nearly as prominent. Yeah get that farnham weight builder as a top dress if you can. It smells soooo good. Love that stuff. Has lots of those good fats that will make him look more conditioned. They also have a guarantee if your horse doesn't gain weight/condition they refund your money.


----------



## that's*satyrical

Looking back at the older pictures you can see a really big difference in his hind quarters. That's the first place they lose & gain condition.


----------



## dianneS

I guess another reason I'm so worried is because he was with a very reputable rescue for at least six months, being schooled by a trainer 3 days/week.  He was fed 5 lbs of a 12% sweet feed 2x's a day, wormed, vaccinated, teeth checked and vetted reglularly.  They weren't able to put any more weight on him either, in all that time?  I know the 12% feed might not be enough, but its not like he came to me totally neglected?  They told me he "probably won't gain much weight, but he needs to put on muscle".  Hmmm, I wonder why they don't think he's capable of gaining more?

I'm fearing that I may have a perpetually thin looking horse on my hands or perhaps a really hard keeper?


----------



## that's*satyrical

dianneS said:
			
		

> I guess another reason I'm so worried is because he was with a very reputable rescue for at least six months, being schooled by a trainer 3 days/week.  He was fed 5 lbs of a 12% sweet feed 2x's a day, wormed, vaccinated, teeth checked and vetted reglularly.  They weren't able to put any more weight on him either, in all that time?  I know the 12% feed might not be enough, but its not like he came to me totally neglected?  They told me he "probably won't gain much weight, but he needs to put on muscle".  Hmmm, I wonder why they don't think he's capable of gaining more?
> 
> I'm fearing that I may have a perpetually thin looking horse on my hands or perhaps a really hard keeper?


It's possible especially if you've got him worked up to full time grazing. That would put weight on any horse.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Some horses are hard keepers.  There was a TB mare at my college farm (where I worked) and NOTHING would put weight on her. We tried everything.  We had her scoped for ulcers and everything.  She was just a hard keeper. Didn't look too much different than your guy, actually.


----------



## dianneS

I got him some Farnam weight builder and beet pulp today to add to everything else.  We'll see how that goes!  If he's never any heavier than he is now, that's okay with me.  I just don't like when other people say he looks skinny, but I guess I'll have to get over that if he's just meant to be a skinny horse!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

dianneS said:
			
		

> I got him some Farnam weight builder and beet pulp today to add to everything else.  We'll see how that goes!  If he's never any heavier than he is now, that's okay with me.  I just don't like when other people say he looks skinny, but I guess I'll have to get over that if he's just meant to be a skinny horse!


You will hear that.  I have a percheron who is very long bodied.  Her neck is thick, her front shoulders are huge and her hind end looks good.  But, her ribs always show every so slightly.  And lots of people will say, she is so skinny, why don't you feed her more.  I explain that she eats.  She actually gets a senior formula pelleted feed that does help.  My vet was just out last week and said she looks great, don't change a thing.  To which I said, can I give your number to the next person that tells me to feed her more.


----------



## dianneS

> And lots of people will say, she is so skinny, why don't you feed her more.  I explain that she eats.  She actually gets a senior formula pelleted feed that does help.  My vet was just out last week and said she looks great, don't change a thing.  To which I said, can I give your number to the next person that tells me to feed her more


I have a TB mare who is at a perfect weight and looks fantastic for _any _age but _especially _for 19!   A few ribs show on her ever so slightly, which is normal for a TB.  I still get people wanting to know why she's 'thin'.  Its usually non-horse people that ask this question however, the ones who think all breeds should be built like a big stout quarterhorse and a coat as sleek as a racehorse, even in the dead of winter!  That drives me crazy.


----------



## dianneS

I'm putting the big guy on 2 lbs of soaked beet pulp daily, top dressed with a 32% ration balancer and 2 scoops of weight builder daily.  I'm taking him off his pelleted feed.  He choked twice in two days.  I'm getting his teeth done soon, and I'll post more pics in 30 days.  We should see a difference by then.  The grass is really coming in now, and he's on 24/7 pasture.  I'm hopeful that this will do the trick!


----------



## FlaRocky

Hello, The beet pulp does wonders, I swear by it... I just lost my old girl, she was on 2 lbs beet pulp 2 x a day. Along with Cocosoya and she looked like a 14 yo. She was at least 26-28, don't know for sure.  She was caught off a mountain in east ky. and Reg with the Rocky Mountain Horse Association back in 86 as 1 of 33 that started the breed. The soaked beet pulp and Cocosoya kept her in great weight. And I use it with all my broodmares. It might take 4-6 weeks after his teeth float to start seeing a change in weight. Depending on what the vet finds.

Keep us posted,

 Maye


----------



## dianneS

Well, I think the big guy is starting to gain some weight now.  Its hard to see, but I can feel it when I groom him.  His ribs are not nearly as prominent and neither are his hip bones.

 It could be that the grass is finally really coming faster than the horses can keep up with it, or it could be the beet pulp/weight gainer?  He's only been on the beet pulp for a little over a week, 2 lbs a day top dressed with 1 lb Purina Enrich 32 ration balancer and 4 oz. weight builder.  I'm also giving him garlic and apple cider vinegar to keep the flies off of him.  I don't want him burning up excess calories stamping flies!  (The flies aren't bad yet, and we use fly predators, but I'm preparing for the bad season.)  He's on pasture 24hrs a day.

I'll post new pics of him in three weeks.  I think we should see a difference by then.  He's still got some winter coat hanging on right over his rib cage, its weird.  Otherwise, his summer coat is looking really good and healthy.  Its still a bit hard to see his progress, but the weight tape shows that he's gained some.

He's also amazing to ride!  He moves off my leg, and has lateral movements, he's got a super smooth trot and a nice rocking horse canter.  He rides like a Cadillac!  I love this guy!


----------



## FlaRocky

You will find that maybe he is your Christmas morning ALL year round. You keep unwraping the layers(old coat, old bag of bones) and find a very wonderful well trained boy that might be a little full of himself after he get in shape and up to weight. But then you get to put new layers on him. Tune up his training, filled out and making weight looking like a new copper penny. Oh Boy I can't hardly wait to see the progress of your boy. Post new photos next week instead, please. 

 Maye


----------



## dianneS

I attended a holistic horse-keeping clinic yesterday.  Of course, I wasn't surprised that they said beet pulp is an unnatural diet for horses.  They also said that alfalfa should only be given at a ratio of 10% or less of the horses overall diet, if used at all.  They also said that grains are unnatural for a horse to digest and should only be given for energy, they don't produce weight gain.  I figured as well that they would frown on the fats... and they did.  They said oils are very unnatural and hard to digest in a horse, that it stresses the liver.  There was a lot of scientific proof backing up their information and it did make sense.

Their advice:  Hay, hay pellets, hay cubes, maybe some alfalfa for a little added protein.  A little grain, preferably oats for energy when needed.  Lots of access to pasture and all the hay he can eat...

I may actually switch to timothy hay pellets, in place of the beet pulp, and see how it goes.  I may ease off the weight builder and see how he does without it.  He is shaping up nicely.  I can't take pics now, my camera battery is dead!  He is improving, I can see it and feel it now.

I learned therapeutic exercises to help develop a topline on this guy.  These were more than just your basic "belly tuck" exercises and even horses on stall rest have been shown to develop a muscle and eliminate their boney looking backs and rumps by doing these exercises daily.  I really think that my horse's lack of a topline and that hunters bump make him look thinner and older than he is.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Horses have gallbladders, therefore they can digest fats.  It may not be natural, as most horses don't generally find corn oil in the wild, but they can digest it and it does help put weight on skinny horses.  

And I don't understand their comment about grains should only be given for energy and don't produce weight gain.  That's what weight gain is...more energy coming in than going out.


----------



## redtailgal

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> Horses have gallbladders, therefore they can digest fats.  It may not be natural, as most horses don't generally find corn oil in the wild, but they can digest it and it does help put weight on skinny horses.
> 
> And I don't understand their comment about grains should only be given for energy and don't produce weight gain.  That's what weight gain is...more energy coming in than going out.


x2

The old toothless gelding over here cannot eat grass or hay anymore, he cant chew it.  His healthy and weight enough to keep him looking very nice, esp considering he is over 30 years old, by feeding senior grain and corn oil soaked into a mash.

WIthout it, he would starve to death.


----------



## dianneS

I don't understand the grain thing either, and I've been incorporating oats into my guy's diet recently.  I'm soaking everything he gets however, mainly because there is less waste that way, he gets all of his added supplements and he won't choke on it (he's choked twice on pellets).

I think I may be trying the Cocosoya on my horses when the weight builder is nearly gone.  I was told by a woman attending this seminar how beneficial coconut oil was for her personally and how she saw the benefits in her horses too, she was impressed.  The doctor at this seminar had nothing bad to say about cocosoya and actually said that coconut oil given to TB's made them so lean that the soybean oil had to be added for weight gain, and the combo works well for them.  (I'm trying coconut oil alone on myself... trying to slim down my butt a bit... we'll see if it works!  I won't be posting pics of that progress however. )


----------



## dianneS

Okay, this is it.  The most recent pics.  I'm not overly thrilled with his progress, I'm just too impatient.  I guess I'm going to stop stressing about it and let nature take its course.  This is after a month on beet pulp and weight builder, timothy pellets, oats, garlic, ACV and even some spirulina.  I'm going to have him muscle tested too check for allergies/deficiencies etc.  But for the most part, I'm just not gonna stress about it anymore.

(He's still a bit sweaty from a ride)


----------



## FlaRocky

OK, Stop stressing.....

 He is gaining..... You cannot see the change, because you see him EVERYDAY....  But he is gaining, OK!!!!

 I use Cocosoya on my broodmares and anybody else that need to gain or hold weight. I start feeding it about 3 weeks before foaling. I start increasing a little each day so I don't shock the system. 
 Your boy is improving, but looks a little less developed on one side.

  Start weight taping him o.ce a week at the same time and day and you will start to see a difference. But take other measurements also. Measure around his neck same place, measure like you are measuring for a blanket. And in the same place around his thigh. I know weird, but then you can SEE the numbers go up.

 Hope this helps.

 Maye

 PS. Go back and look at all the photos you have posted and you can see a difference.


----------



## dianneS

I'm glad that someone can see some progress.  I do think he looks better, but I'm starting to wonder if perhaps he'll always be one of those perpetually/naturally "thin" horses?

Okay, these are the most recent of recent pics... then I swear, I'm done obsessing for a while.


----------



## FlaRocky

Take a wire clothes hangar and bend over his wither area, like you are measuring for a saddle. Then put it away for at least 1 month, then get another one and repeat. Then compare them. FYI, you can also do this around the buttocks area, bit remember put it away where it will not get bent and do another one in 1 month, then lay them on top of easy other and check the differences on them. Also take a tape measure and measure around the chest, pick a bone point on the shoulder, same point on each side and measure from side to side. Measure Only 1 time a month. Same day each month. You can then see where you stand.

 Please PM me your phone number so I can give you some more pointers on keeping track on his gains.



 Maye


----------



## ilovemyhorselevi<33

stop stressing you would be seeing this horse everyday and you can't tell he is gaining weight but we sure can... I work in a place called Second Chance Horse Rescue in WA and we can never tell if one of our horses has gain weight because we see them everyday so we put a photo up and we get some many responces telling us he\she look great... and your horse sure as hell look a lot better from the first photos


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Looking good! We can definitely see the difference!!


----------



## dianneS

Aw, thanks so much.  I was hoping that more than just his skin and coat have improved.  I'm glad to know that he's looking better!  

I can tell a difference when I run my hand along side of his spine starting at his withers.  It used to be concave, now its just flat, so that's good!


----------



## dianneS

I'm stressing again.  He's kind of plateaued since the last pics and may have lost a few pounds too.  The horrible heat has decreased his appetite.  He's super sensitive to the flies and even with a garlic and ACV, fly sheet, mask and fly spray, he has full body convulsions trying to get one little fly off of him!  Meanwhile the other horses, with no fly protection are just swishing their tails (even my mare whom I _thought _was really fly sensitive, I guess NOT when compared to this guy!)  He rubs himself on anything and everything and ends up with cuts and scratches all over himself without a fly sheet.

I have him in the barn during the day with fans on him now and I have a hard time getting him to eat anything during the day.  I'm going to bathe him today with fly repellent shampoo.  I don't know what else to do?  This horse is so high maintainance!  I'm really getting bummed out.


----------



## chubbydog811

dianneS said:
			
		

> I'm stressing again.  He's kind of plateaued since the last pics and may have lost a few pounds too.  The horrible heat has decreased his appetite.  He's super sensitive to the flies and even with a garlic and ACV, fly sheet, mask and fly spray, he has full body convulsions trying to get one little fly off of him!  Meanwhile the other horses, with no fly protection are just swishing their tails (even my mare whom I _thought _was really fly sensitive, I guess NOT when compared to this guy!)  He rubs himself on anything and everything and ends up with cuts and scratches all over himself without a fly sheet.
> 
> I have him in the barn during the day with fans on him now and I have a hard time getting him to eat anything during the day.  I'm going to bathe him today with fly repellent shampoo.  I don't know what else to do?  This horse is so high maintainance!  I'm really getting bummed out.


My TB doesn't look much better than your guy (though my guy's butt is a little more filled out with muscle), and you wouldn't believe the amount of hay, grain and weight builder we feed! I hate seeing a skinny horse, but some horses are just naturally "skinny". 
I'll be honest and say his hind end needs some more weight/muscle, but other than that, I wouldn't worry too much, he looks fine. My horse ALWAYS has ribs showing. It's impossible to get the fat there.
I wouldn't get too discouraged, you just have a hard keeper that is most likely always going to be on the thin side.

What type of grain are you feeding? The only grain we have tried so far that gets any amount of weight on our hard keepers is a Blue Seal feed called Sentinel LT (lifetime). It also has added joint/hoof supplement. We also feed beet pulp on top of that. 

As far as the flies, can't do much more for a sensitive horse! My TB (he's the priss of the barn if you couldn't tell) is so sensitive, that he freaks out at his hair touching his ears. I haven't found anything to help with the flies past what you are doing.

Anyway, best thing to do is just relax and know you are doing the most you possibly can to get him better! Rescue horses always seem to take longer to get back to good health, especially when they were really bad off to start. It took a good year on a warmblood mare I rescued before I could take her out without people saying I wasn't feeding her enough.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*He looks miles better than he did in the first pic! You are definitely doing something right! I wouldn't worry as much and just let him develop at his own pace. *


----------



## dianneS

Okay, I'm not as stressed anymore.  I took some pics of the big guy today and I actually see some improvement in his back side from about three weeks ago!

I've given him time off to be a pasture potato and just take in calories, but its not really helping.  Its time to start building muscle... long slow miles and gradual conditioning for his topline.  I've decided to put him on Sentinel Senior feed and farnam weight builder.  I'm sticking with that and giving it plenty of time to see results.  On the days that he gets worked, he'll get some extra protein in the form of alfalfa pellets and some oats for energy.  That's the plan for now.... I'll be back in a month with another update!

Today:





His Backside Today:




His Backside about three and a half weeks ago:


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*If you look at the picture you posted today and the one on the first page or two you can see a HUGE difference. He looks great! *


----------



## FlaRocky

Big improvement!!!!!!


 Remember it will take as looong as it takes..... So no biggie!!!!! 

  He is getting there....   But, he is taking his own sweet time about it.....



 Maye


----------



## GLENMAR




----------



## dianneS

> What type of grain are you feeding? The only grain we have tried so far that gets any amount of weight on our hard keepers is a Blue Seal feed called Sentinel LT (lifetime). It also has added joint/hoof supplement. We also feed beet pulp on top of that.


I did check out the Sentinel LT formula, but opted for the senior feed at this time because I'm taking into consideration any digestive/metabolic/teeth etc issues, and the senior feed seems to address that.  Plus his history of choking...  The senior feed is only 5.5% fat so I'm adding more fat to his diet too.  Hopefully with the right kind of conditioning program I will finally hit on a winning combination!


----------



## dianneS

Well, no major weight gain yet, but certainly a change in attitude and energy level!  Perhaps this senior feed is going to do the trick?

Normally this horse is eager to get in the barn in the morning, eat his breakfast and snooze all day.  This morning, he was grazing when I went out to get him, he ate his breakfast and wanted back out in the pasture!  (Now it is raining, cooler and no bugs right now, but he's never begged to go out like this before, even in cool weather)

I turned him out with the other horses and he took off at a serious full out racehorse gallop!  He rounded the end of the pasture and threw a few big bucks just for fun and galloped some more!

He has NEVER done anything like this since he's been here.  He was so full of energy today!  It was great to see.  I don't think he behaved that way for the rescue either.  They reiterated several times how "laid back" he is.  He will run with the herd, if the rest of them get going, but he's never just galloped and bucked of his own accord.  I'm hoping we're on the right track now!


----------



## FlaRocky

dianneS said:
			
		

> Well, no major weight gain yet, but certainly a change in attitude and energy level!  Perhaps this senior feed is going to do the trick?
> 
> Normally this horse is eager to get in the barn in the morning, eat his breakfast and snooze all day.  This morning, he was grazing when I went out to get him, he ate his breakfast and wanted back out in the pasture!  (Now it is raining, cooler and no bugs right now, but he's never begged to go out like this before, even in cool weather)
> 
> I turned him out with the other horses and he took off at a serious full out racehorse gallop!  He rounded the end of the pasture and threw a few big bucks just for fun and galloped some more!
> 
> He has NEVER done anything like this since he's been here.  He was so full of energy today!  It was great to see.  I don't think he behaved that way for the rescue either.  They reiterated several times how "laid back" he is.  He will run with the herd, if the rest of them get going, but he's never just galloped and bucked of his own accord.  I'm hoping we're on the right track now!


Hip Hip Hooray!!!!!!!!

 It will take as long as it takes......

 Maye


----------



## dianneS

Its just one thing after another with this horse.  He's like a hot-house flower.

He had rain rot when he got here in the winter and I got it to clear up with his spring shed.  We had a little, teeny bit of rain recently and the horses stayed out in it because prior to the rain, we had terribly hot weather.  They were enjoying the showers and the cool weather.

Well, now this guy has rain rot again, that quickly.  It just appeared out of nowhere!  He doesn't have any big scabs or broken skin, but his hair came out with a light currying.  I tried the listerine trick.  I'm going to bathe him with Hibiclens.  But its rainy today again, and humid.  After the rain stopped and I groomed and treated his skin, he went right outside and rolled in the mud!  I don't want to put a rain sheet on him because I fear that may make it worse.

I think he may need an immune booster?  He's just so darn fragile and susceptible to EV-ER-Y THING!  I just don't know what to try?


----------



## dianneS

Well, I have tried everything with this horse and he's finally showing some real improvement!

He's been seen by vets, bodyworkers, alternative practitioners, he's had acupressure, chiropractics, he's seen the equine dentist.  He gets daily stretching, stall exercises and horse yoga, and aromatherapy!

He's been on senior feed for nearly 60 days, and I started adding BOSS and ground flax about 30 days ago.  He's getting a vitamin and mineral supplement daily  now for the past two weeks.  I occasionally give him an herbal calmative in case some of his weight loss is from nervous energy.

His coat is getting shiny and he's less ribby than ever.  His hips are getting rounder and that hollow in front of his hip is fuller than I've ever seen it!  I'm giving him a fully 90 days on the senior feed before I post more pics.  I can see the progress in person, but its still hard to see in photos, but this is real improvement this time!  I really think its mainly the senior feed that is making the major difference.

He still will not touch free-choice minerals, and I've tried about five different kinds, so I have to top-dress his feed.  I'm planning to start schooling him a few days a week to build muscle and I figure in another 30 days he should look pretty good.  I'm really relieved that we seem to be on the right track and I'm glad I've done everything possible under the sun to help this guy along!


----------



## TNBarnQueen

It can be frustrating when you have a horse that you have to continously work on keeping it's weight up. I have a Cremello stud who use to be like that. I started feeding him Triple 10 feed by Southern States. It has 10% fat and after 2 bags I could see a huge difference. So now he is on maintenance of 1 lb a day while on pasture. Good luck...I noticed this post was a few months old...do you have an update on your rescue horse? It takes a wonderful person to take on the care of such a wonderful animal that has seen so much hurt and neglect.


----------



## dianneS

I do have some updated pics of my boy.  He has really turned a corner and is making progress by leaps and bounds.  He's on Dynamite vitamin and mineral supplements and he's getting Sentinel Senior feed and BOSS.

He's not on a tremendously huge amount of feed, just a maintenance dosage and still gaining weight and muscle.  I discovered that high fat diets were not working and actually stressing his liver a bit.  He's on higher protein now and a feed with plenty of amino acids.  He's just doing great.  He's no longer got skin problems and rain rot.  His hooves are starting to show improvement too.  He's not so thin-skinned and sensitive anymore either.  I really think getting him nutritionally balanced and addressing his deficiencies has made a big difference.

 He's much more at ease and comfortable these days, no longer nervous.  He went from making a huge mess pacing in his stall at night to keeping a nice neat stall with all of his poop on one pile now!  BONUS!!!   Never thought I'd see that.  Now if he can only teach my mare to be such a good housekeeper.  

I'm thrilled that the big guy is not turning out to be a super hard keeper as its not costing a fortune to feed him, its just been a tricky balance act nutrition-wise, but it seems like we've found the right formula... Finally!!!


----------



## yankee'n'moxie

Wow! He looks amazing! Good work! I think you have reached your goal! He looks like the perfect weight for a Thoroughbred, now just a little more muscle and he will be perfect!


----------



## dianneS

That's what I was thinking.  He's finally up to a good weight and healthy that I can start schooling him regularly and work on building more muscle!


----------



## jodief100

He looks amazing!   I am so happy he found someone who gave him so much love.


----------



## Baymule

Hard to believe that is the same horse!  I have used nutrional yeast as a supplement and it is great stuff! It builds stronger hooves, shiny healthy hair and is 50% protein. Look at ingredients on hoof products and this yeast is in there. 

http://www.bulkfoods.com/whole-foods.asp?wholesale=4742

I haave also used diatomacous earth (sp?) and gotten hard hooves. Diatomacous earth is silica and silica is the building blocks in bone and  muscle.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

He looks wonderful!!!  You did a fabulous job!!


----------



## dianneS

I'll have to check out nutritional yeast.  I do give them all Diatomaceous earth for both the silica and to keep parasites and flies at bay.


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Wow he looks amazing!!! Great job!!!*


----------



## dianneS

WhiteMountainsRanch said:
			
		

> *Wow he looks amazing!!! Great job!!!*


Thanks everyone!  I hope he continues to get better and better!    He's a great horse!


----------



## allbyme

I can see some progress for sure. One humungous help for him would be a dental by a qualified equine dentist. There are a lot of vet that offer this service but most wouldn't be as specific or detailed as for they have many vet areas to cover compared to the equine dentist study a lot more solely on the mouth of a horse.


----------



## dianneS

allbyme said:
			
		

> I can see some progress for sure. One humungous help for him would be a dental by a qualified equine dentist. There are a lot of vet that offer this service but most wouldn't be as specific or detailed as for they have many vet areas to cover compared to the equine dentist study a lot more solely on the mouth of a horse.


Thanks, he's been seen by a reputable equine dentist, as are the rest of my horses.   He really didn't have any issues, just needed his routine maintenance.


----------



## dianneS

Drumroll please..............

Here he is!  Its been 15 months since this big skinny boy came to us (the first six months, painfully slow progress) and I think he's 90% to where he should be!
This time next year he should be perfect!

We had a little bit of a weird shed-out again this spring, but nothing like the previous year.  His skin, coat and hooves are tremendously improved, he's gaining weight and muscle.

He's getting half the amount of feed that the rescue had him onand still gaining!  No more sweet feed, no more concentrates or pellets, we're all natural now.  He's been on oats, BOSS and alfalfa pellets topped with Cocosoya, Dynamite vitamins and loose minerals (he won't eat minerals free-choice at all, so I have to top dress his feed a few days a week).  He's been making progress by leaps and bounds since we adopted this program over six months ago.

He had hay in front of him 24/7 all winter and he's on pasture almost 24/7 unless the weather is severe.  He's now only getting 2 lbs of his grain plus supplements and still gaining and building muscle!

I think he's ready for a good conditioning program.  He's only being ridden lightly and I think he's finally ready to bump up his training program.  
I'm so pleased with this horse!  And so relieved that he's not a hard-keeper after all!  







Compare the "before" pics of his skinny rump!  What a difference.  Oh yeah, some of the topline development is due to daily stall exercises and horsie yoga.


----------



## eekranch

Great job you have done with him!  I have helped several people along the way with resue horses.  It makes me mad to see them suffer, they just don't deserve that.   Just a suggestion, you meantioned he still had some difficulty shedding his winter coat and has some skin issues as well.  Have you possibly had his thyroid checked?  Sometimes due to malnutrision the thyroid can suffer.  Just a thought.  Good Job again.  Oh yeah how old is he?  I didn't read everything back.  sorry just curious.


----------



## dianneS

He is 17 this year.

We've had his thyroid checked.  All good there.  

My other rescue took a good 2-3 years (and he was just a baby) to have a real normal spring shed.  

This guy had very minor issues this year, I expect him to be 100% by next year.  I think he may have some damage to his skin from an ill fitting saddle in the past.  He had the weird skin/shed issues right where the saddle would have been rubbing his high, skinny withers as well as the girth area.


----------

